# Fairway Forest in NC



## kaylasmom97 (Feb 10, 2009)

Since this has been bought by Wyndam/Fairfield, does any one know anything about this resort?  I posted on the Wyndam board but no response.  We just traded in to this for this summer.  We were waiting for Cape Cod, but I gave up.  I had my Cape Cod in since August, so I guess I'll try for the cape next year.  We were confirmed to unit 1324, any comments on that unit or even a map of the resort?

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, Fairway Forest was not purchased by Wyndham.  It was developed by Fairfield in the early 1980s as part of Fairfield Sapphire Valley.  The HOA of this section of Fairfield (now Wyndham) Sapphire Valley fired Fairfield as the management company a number of years ago.  At this time, the name was changed to Fairway Forest.  Another HOA did the same thing, that resort is now known as Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley.  A third HOA retained Fairfield as the management company and that resort is now known as Wyndham Sapphire Valley.

The area is gorgeous with beautiful mountains and waterfalls in all directions.  The nearby towns of Cashiers and Highlands have shopping, dining, and a lot of charm.  It's a great area.

Sapphire Valley has a lot of amenities including a nice lake, swimming, tennis, golf, trails, etc.  It's very spread out and you'll need a car to get to most of the facilities.  Among the three sections of the resort, Foxhunt is the nicest as the villas have been beautifully remodeled.  Unfortunately, this is not the case with Fairway Forest.  The units, while spacious, are very dated.  If given a choice, I would definitely pick Foxhunt.  The reviews on TUG don't reflect the renovations, but here is a website with pictures:

http://www.foxhuntsv.com/FoxhuntatSapphireValleyTimeshareNC.php

Steve


----------



## rdtkhine (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about the particular unit you are going to be staying in (1324).  My wife and I stayed there this past November.  I think it was unit 1316, but not sure now.  It was a split level unit of about 1400 sq. ft.  Nothing fancy.  They have been renovating the place, though.  The unit was pretty clean, though not spotless.  Nice full kitchen with a bar and two stools.  Open living room and family room are with cathedral ceilings and fireplace.  Nice big bdrm w/two twin beds next to a full bathroom upstairs.  The master bdrm is downstairs w/king bed and deck.  Master bath has nice large jacuzzi with large window.  The units are nothing fancy, but very comfortable and spacious.  Our unit was just down from the club house for the golf course.  The golf course was pretty nice to play.  The resort is in a very beautiful location.  It is a bit spread out.  The recreational facilities are a short drive, but lots to do.  This is an older Fairfield resort, but kept up well.  Just don't expect the ritz.

Hope this helps.  Bob


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks. This does help. I called to find out more about the unit.  She did not know if this was a remodeled unit. But is sounds like the place youhad- 15 steps down to the unit and then a flight to the master bedroom. Do you happen to have a map that ypucould email me? I was alittle worried but I am not expecting much just clean place to stay since we will be put and about during the day - biltmore, smokey mtns, train ride. It seems there is quite a bit to do, as long as you are willing to drive which we are.


----------



## Lisa P (Feb 11, 2009)

kaylasmom97, if you go to Wyndham's website and "explore resorts" to look at the page for Sapphire Valley, you'll find a link on the left with a resort map of the whole area, including Fairway Forest.

Btw, I've been told that the small lake with a rental boat marina has a dirt walking path that goes all the way around it.  The view from the sand beach and picnic area by the marina there is so picturesque!  You can ask about walkpaths and waterfall hikes in the area when you get there.  HTH.


----------



## rdtkhine (Feb 11, 2009)

I've sent you an e-mail with a downloaded image from the Wyndham site.

Bob


----------

